# Ask me anything



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

apparently i can do this so, yeah, do it


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

where can i get my nails done? im thinking kinda stinky-goth-weirdo-girl, meets jolly ranchers, meets blair witch


----------



## TheWildeOne (May 15, 2014)

gopherinferno said:


> apparently i can do this so, yeah, do it


On a scale of 1 to 10, what were you thinking when you posted this?


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

TheWildeOne said:


> On a scale of 1 to 10, what were you *thinking *when you posted this?


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

How can I keep my homemade humping ball from breaking and squirting water all over the floor?
How can I keep the tape from cutting into my P?
Condoms are too embarassing to buy, plastic bags are too uncomfortable - is there some kind of middle ground? I don't want to clean it off every time I use it.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

What colour is your lawnmower ...?


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Telliblah said:


> How can I keep my homemade humping ball from breaking and squirting water all over the floor?
> How can I keep the tape from cutting into my P?
> Condoms are too embarassing to buy, plastic bags are too uncomfortable - is there some kind of middle ground? I don't want to clean it off every time I use it.


i believe all the answers u need are here


----------



## Todd124 (Aug 31, 2015)

Which hand do you write with - or are you ambidextrous?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

What type of music do you listen to?


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> i believe all the answers u need are here


what page tho :surprise:


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Surly Wurly said:


> where can i get my nails done? im thinking kinda stinky-goth-weirdo-girl, meets jolly ranchers, meets blair witch


how dare you say something off the wall and semi unintelligible. that's not like you at all



blue2 said:


> What colour is your lawnmower ...?


it's like a seafoam green. some people say it's mint green but they're ignorant. it's seafoam. i live in a neighborhood with no culture or fashion sense.



Todd124 said:


> Which hand do you write with - or are you ambidextrous?


i'm extremely right handed. i'm as right handed as i am straight. i'm insanely straight. all my right handed cursive and all the penises. what a life.


----------



## Oh Dae su (Nov 21, 2013)

Rate your ego out of 10.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Kevin001 said:


> What type of music do you listen to?


i mainly just listen to danger zone by kenny loggins on a loop



Oh Dae su said:


> Rate your ego out of 10.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

What do you smell like from day to day?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

gopherinferno said:


> it's like a seafoam green.


That's insanely hot


----------



## Oh Dae su (Nov 21, 2013)

gopherinferno said:


>


I would question why you have such a big ego....but god damnit you linked a spinal tap reference and now I can see why.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

mentoes said:


> What's your favorite Harry Potter spell?


expecto patronum

because one time i was drinking with a friend, and i said that, but, because she didn't know harry potter, she replied, "what...? i don't expect any patron" (that's a brand of fancy tequila that some rappers really like)












RelinquishedHell said:


> What do you smell like from day to day?


febreeze, onions, garnier fructis woo woo, lady gaga perfume my friend shoplifted from a kohl's, sad potato person sweat



karenw said:


> How much do you weigh in stones not kilos?


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

What does the color green look like?


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

What was it like during the period of 1996-98, when you were a drug kingpin in the Philippines. Did the lavish lifestyle fit you? Why did you get out?


----------



## TheWildeOne (May 15, 2014)

Staticnz said:


> What does the color green look like?


It looks like seafoam, duh.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Do you have a special posture for farting?


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

I would ask a question, but I am the anti-gopherinferno, and it would annihilate the universe and a lot of good people here would perish in the blast.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Staticnz said:


> What does the color green look like?


you're a liberal so you can't see color

is that the joke?



Cmasch said:


> What was it like during the period of 1996-98, when you were a drug kingpin in the Philippines. Did the lavish lifestyle fit you? Why did you get out?


you'll never catch me, tito. i know your tricks by now. tell el jefe he's never gonna take me alive.



WillYouStopDave said:


> Do you have a special posture for farting?


i just do whatever my body tell me to do



karenw said:


> Lol, she does it when she laughs ha


if you think i have any shame about farts, you are mistaken

i am a mighty farting amazon warrior and i fart like a mighty lion in a canyon


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

gopherinferno said:


> you're a liberal so you can't see color
> 
> is that the joke?


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

How'd you manage to survive without internet gophs?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

gopherinferno said:


> i am a mighty farting amazon warrior and i fart like a mighty lion in a canyon


 Maybe that was you. A few days ago, I heard what sounded like denim being torn over a PA system. I didn't know if it was thunder that sounded like a fart or a fart that was as loud as thunder.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Gojira said:


> I would ask a question, but I am the anti-gopherinferno, and it would annihilate the universe and a lot of good people here would perish in the blast.














RadnessaurousRex said:


> How'd you manage to survive without internet gophs?


i don't wanna talk about it. dark times. very dark times.



WillYouStopDave said:


> Maybe that was you. A few days ago, I heard what sounded like denim being torn over a PA system. I didn't know if it was thunder that sounded like a fart or a fart that was as loud as thunder.


it probably was me. i'm technically not allowed to visit 48 of the 50 states.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

The only time i enjoyed sushi was in Fayetteville with a dear friend years ago. Is the sushi, in general, better in Arkansas than in, say, Oklahoma? Or Missouri?


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

if i get my period in real life, do i get it in my dreams too? teach me how to activate this dream portal thingy, so that everything may flow smoothly without putting a cramp in my style (no pun(s) intended)


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

kesker said:


> The only time i enjoyed sushi was in Fayetteville with a dear friend years ago. Is the sushi, in general, better in Arkansas than in, say, Oklahoma? Or Missouri?


i can't answer this because i barely know anything about sushi, i haven't been to fayetteville yet, and i've never been to oklahoma or missouri

i'd venture to wager that not much in arkansas is better than anything, though



bad baby said:


> if i get my period in real life, do i get it in my dreams too? teach me how to activate this dream portal thingy, so that everything may flow smoothly without putting a cramp in my style (no pun(s) intended)


i don't know the answer to that, but i invite you to help me investigate it by joining a menstruation-themed girl band with me.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

How can I build a reliable SSTO that brings a payload of up to 5 tons to a 100 km circular orbit, with spare fuel left for deorbiting and landing back at the runway?


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Orbiter said:


> How can I build a reliable SSTO that brings a payload of up to 5 tons to a 100 km circular orbit, with spare fuel left for deorbiting and landing back at the runway?


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


>


I must say, you do have the ability to find the perfect gif.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Gojira said:


> I must say, you do have the ability to find the perfect gif.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


>


Yes and frankly, I am dissapointed as I expected help with my problem.
How do I explain to NASA that their master engineer aka astronaut can't come up with a solution?
I fear for the future of space travel.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Orbiter said:


> Yes and frankly, I am dissapointed as I expected help with my problem.
> How do I explain to NASA that their master engineer aka astronaut can't come up with a solution?
> I fear for the future of space travel.


find my father, then i'll help you

he was last spotted somewhere in houston in november of 1988


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> find my father, then i'll help you
> 
> he was last spotted somewhere in houston in november of 1988


I am an engineer aka astronaut, not a detective, sorry.


----------



## Chasingclouds (Jan 7, 2015)

Whats your favorite number?


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> apparently i can do this so, yeah, do it


Are you really a girl, Or are you just a block of cheese with a dress on?? Legit.

Also, are you a "potato"? I've seen lot's of girls now identifying themselves as potatoes and I wanted to know if you are one too.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Chasingclouds said:


> Whats your favorite number?


all the naughty ones



iCod said:


> Are you really a girl, Or are you just a block of cheese with a dress on?? Legit.
> 
> Also, are you a "potato"? I've seen lot's of girls now identifying themselves as potatoes and I wanted to know if you are one too.


i no longer identify as a block of cheese

i identify as a sculpture of a pig made out of pink crystal balls


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Would you rather fight 100 duck sized horses or a horse sized duck?


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

Gojira said:


> I must say, you do have the ability to find the perfect gif.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

What's the coolest hair you've ever had?


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

gunner21 said:


> Would you rather fight 100 duck sized horses or a horse sized duck?


creating either one of these animals would mess with the laws of physics too hard, we would all be dead before i'd get a chance to fight anything



AussiePea said:


> What's the coolest hair you've ever had?


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

gopherinferno said:


> i don't know the answer to that, but i invite you to help me investigate it by joining a menstruation-themed girl band with me.


"the bleeding slits"

we rehearse for 5~7 days every month in the backroom of your drugstore pharmacy of choice.

PS. damn gurl that is some kewl hair.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Das pretty cool.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

@gopherinferno seriously dude, on a scale of 1-gojira how confused were you when you came back and saw me as you and were as me lol


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

bad baby said:


> "the bleeding slits"
> 
> we rehearse for 5~7 days every month in the backroom of your drugstore pharmacy of choice.
> 
> PS. damn gurl that is some kewl hair.


this should be a cultural norm. women gather together to ride out the crimson tempest together. totally punk rock.



AussiePea said:


> Das pretty cool.














RadnessaurousRex said:


> @gopherinferno seriously dude, on a scale of 1-gojira how confused were you when you came back and saw me as you and were as me lol


i was pretty confused until i saw that it wasn't a part of anything bigger. it was just a small weird thing that happened. my rat face didn't need to be spread around like that but you know this is a free country. thanks obama


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

gopher

i need guidance, how should i clothe my nethers, i can no longer abide manwear and i wish to be clad in feminine draws. what kind of stuffs should i wear


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Surly Wurly said:


> gopher
> 
> i need guidance, how should i clothe my nethers, i can no longer abide manwear and i wish to be clad in feminine draws. what kind of stuffs should i wear


honey you need to go full gimp suit. all gimp, all the time.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> honey you need to go full gimp suit. all gimp, all the time.


i was hoping for more than this. i mean, thats not that unusual where im from


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Surly Wurly said:


> i was hoping for more than this. i mean, thats not that unusual where im from


nobody EVER listens to my advice about their genitals. why do i even bother


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Which generation of MLP is your favorite? And what do you think about bronies? Just curious :um


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> nobody EVER listens to my advice about their genitals. why do i even bother


gimpsuit isnt really genital specific enough. hey my thong/panties thread has vanished so i gotta go commando, the SAS Fuhrers have spoken


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

What does rain smell like?


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

How are you?


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

@gopherinferno, how sweaty are you this fine day and who's daniel?


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Barakiel said:


> Which generation of MLP is your favorite? And what do you think about bronies? Just curious :um


the FIM bunch are the cutest and most fun, but i still have a soft spot for the g3s. they were glamorous and so pure. plus i could find them at flea markets a dozen for a dollar. ahhh. ponies. so good.

and i think bronies are generally harmless, but i do love to hate on the fedora neckbeard atheist mountain dew stereotype that tends to go with it. i'm sad i'll never get to go to a my little pony convention without bronies. i wish i could have gone before them. they have tainted such a big part of such a beautiful thing.

EDIT:

this is me fighting the bad kind of bronies












Staticnz said:


> What does rain smell like?


_petrichor_

the relief of laying in bed after a long productive day, the packing materials in package you've been waiting for in the mail for months, when a good friend gives you a very kind and thoughtful compliment, finding gum in your purse or pocket that you forgot you had, staying home from school and watching cartoons all day, the band toto, winning an argument with someone without losing your temper or raising your voice at all, taking off your pants at the end of a long stressful work day, spontaneous road trips, waking up from a good dream and going back to sleep and returning to the same dream

garbage trucks, motor oil puddles, a bad day at school, the disappointment of cancelled plans, 90s grunge that hasn't aged well, unfriendly dogs, a skinned knee, sand stuck in your bathing suit, the grandfather who never cared about you, the father who never knew you, clipping your cuticles, potted plants you don't have the heart to get rid of after all these years, when your baked potato doesn't come with enough sour cream, getting a lame generic toy in a mcdonald's happy meal when you thought they had something awesome like barbies or pokemon,



Yajyklis10 said:


> How are you?


i'm not sure. i don't know why i am, either. i'm pretty sure about what, where, and who, though.



RadnessaurousRex said:


> @gopherinferno, how sweaty are you this fine day and who's daniel?


i don't sweat, i glisten, all girls glisten. you ignorant fool. also, daniel was presented a clear and present danger of exposing himself to my children so i had to keep him out


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I can't think of an appropriately amusing question, but I'm bumping this anyway cause I think my thread where I went and copied you (and the two other similar threads I saw in the past,) made this go onto page 2.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> apparently i can do this so, yeah, do it


How would you feel if your napkin started to laugh hysterically?


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

lonerroom said:


> How would you feel if your napkin started to laugh hysterically?


well that would depend on where the napkin was from

if it's a taco bell or mcdonald's napkin, i'm not gonna be too surprised or worried, because i, too, am super stoned

if it's a fancy napkin i'm gonna be self-conscious thinking maybe the napkin is appalled by how gross i am when i eat. snooty napkin


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

A human can't survive that long without internet, is it possible that you're already dead?


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Were said:


> A human can't survive that long without internet, is it possible that you're already dead?


it's possible. maybe i'm just the world's lamest ghost.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

karenw said:


> What do you do for work?


i cry a lot


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

did u consider the risk of a cascade of copycat threads when u started this, are you proud, regretful, or do you have a complex mixture of emotions like a cream coleslaw of sliced apples and snickers


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

karenw said:


> Yeah but how do you earn money to buy nice things I meant?


i don't have nice things



Surly Wurly said:


> did u consider the risk of a cascade of copycat threads when u started this, are you proud, regretful, or do you have a complex mixture of emotions like a cream coleslaw of apple and snickers


i am happy if others are happy


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

gopherinferno said:


> it's possible. maybe i'm just the world's lamest ghost.


Oh my god, this might be the best thing I've ever seen. Bookmarking that.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> i am happy if others are happy


lol pity everyone here is butthurt as all hell


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

When you're home alone, do you cover yourself in vaseline and wiggle around like a slug?


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

iCod said:


> When you're home alone, do you cover yourself in vaseline and wiggle around like a slug?


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Are you wearing underwear right now this very moment? Be honest...don't be afraid to say you go commando. We all do it at least twice a week.

Also, if everyone on SAS moved to the same location and formed a little village, as ruler of that village, what would be your first order of command?


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

iCod said:


> Are you wearing underwear right now this very moment? Be honest...don't be afraid to say you go commando. We all do it at least twice a week.
> 
> Also, if everyone on SAS moved to the same location and formed a little village, as ruler of that village, what would be your first order of command?


underwear is the one thing i'm guaranteed to be wearing. pants are on thin ice, though. pants are not guaranteed a full time job with me. but underwear will never be on food stamps as long as they work for me.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

any questions asked from now until i feel like it will be answered with vocaroo. you can try to trip me up but....meh.


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

Can you say this with vocaroo? "The sixth sick Sheik's sixth sheep is sick".


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Were said:


> Can you say this with vocaroo? "The sixth sick Sheik's sixth sheep is sick".


http://vocaroo.com/i/s0OEELLg7qCC

_sick_


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Do you genuinely like Toto? What do you think about this song and will you curl your hair like this guy if I send you over a curling wand?


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

don said:


> Do you genuinely like Toto? What do you think about this song and will you curl your hair like this guy if I send you over a curling wand?


this is rambling like i've never produced before

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1PlnVdboJEu


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

iCod said:


> Also, if everyone on SAS moved to the same location and formed a little village, as ruler of that village, what would be your first order of command?


i totally missed this question before

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0NnsWXN0TQJ


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

I forgot Arkansas existed. What do you think will make me remember Arkansas?


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Slippin Jimmy said:


> I forgot Arkansas existed. What do you think will make me remember Arkansas?


http://vocaroo.com/i/s1TW5bKXfFr1


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Will you be upgrading to YouTube video responses shortly?


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

KyleInSTL said:


> Will you be upgrading to YouTube video responses shortly?


http://vocaroo.com/i/s116QICBm305


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

@gopherinferno what do you listen to besides ms fake big booty nicki minaj?


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

What's your favorite Lady Gaga song?


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> @gopherinferno what do you listen to besides ms fake big booty nicki minaj?


i will not listen to any slander of her good name

but anyway i'm not in a recording mood so i'm just gonna answer with TEXT WORDS. and i'm just gonna copy and paste from my profile.

Depeche Mode forever and always, the cure, pretty much any 80s music, billy joel, phil collins, genesis, hall and oates, eddie money, talking heads, thomas dolby, oingo boingo, abba, most contemporary/ bad top 40s pop, dancey music, i was all about that LMFAO shufflin stuff, 3OH!3 so gross i love em, fall out boy was a part of my teenage angst and they are just getting better, the bravery is a very under-appreciated band, mumford and sons are beautiful and make me feel like a horse, i love Ke$ha and Nicki Minaj with the white hot intensity of a thousand suns and lady gaga with the intensity of like maybe 300 suns

and lots more i'm not naming specifically but chances are if it's fun and dancey and happy i'm gonna like it. i like happy music. i like music that makes broody emo kids gag. it's nice.



Barakiel said:


> What's your favorite Lady Gaga song?


i can't pick. i can do a top 10, best offer

applause
government hooker
i like it rough
telephone
so happy i could die
you and i
teeth
do what u want
lovegame
monster


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

gopherinferno said:


> i will not listen to any slander of her good name
> 
> but anyway i'm not in a recording mood so i'm just gonna answer with TEXT WORDS. and i'm just gonna copy and paste from my profile.
> 
> ...


Ke$ha!!?! Ewww

I love Mumford and Sons and Fallout boy tho


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Ke$ha!!?! Ewww
> 
> I love Mumford and Sons and Fallout boy tho


hey you wanna insult things i like? you are a grown man who wears furry dinosaur costumes--wait that's not an insult that's just a cool thing

oh well


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

gopherinferno said:


> hey you wanna insult things i like? you are a grown man who wears furry dinosaur costumes--wait that's not an insult that's just a cool thing
> 
> oh well


Feel free to judge and insult me in my thread that got horrendously neutered 

Edit @gopherinferno who's the father of your children?


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

What was the inspiration behind your username? If that's OK to ask :um


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Feel free to judge and insult me in my thread that got horrendously neutered
> 
> Edit @gopherinferno who's the father of your children?


i am a single mother. i share custody of @Surly Wurly with @bad baby though. she's the godmother, after all.



Skeletra said:


> What's your favourite cake?


how could i pick??? when it comes to cake i'm more about the decoration because i used to want to be a cake decorator and i love what they can do with frosting and stuff. i guess chocolate. _mmmoist_



Barakiel said:


> What was the inspiration behind your username? If that's OK to ask :um


i stole it from an online gamer. i don't remember what game (i wasn't the one playing), but i saw this glorious username, "Gopher_Inferno" and I thought...wow....it's beautiful. And then I searched the internet and couldn't find it anywhere. So i took it.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

@gopherinferno what is a typical day in the life of Audrey like?



gopherinferno said:


> i am a single mother. i share custody of @Surly Wurly with @bad baby though. she's the godmother, after all.


Judging from what I've seen y'all have raised him exceptionally well.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> @gopherinferno what is a typical day in the life of Audrey like?
> 
> Judging from what I've seen y'all have raised him exceptionally well.


i roll out of bed at 4:30 sharp, AM or PM, depending. then i just, try to make life difficult for all males on the planet. then i make a roast or tacos or stir fry or whatever, name your favorite food, i make it. then i probably get stoned and and ghostwrite socialist liberal feminist propaganda for smelly hipster blogs, purposefully making stupid arguments and misspelling words. then i stare at the wall and think about death for about an hour. then i sign autographs and put them in the mailbox for all my fans. then i give myself a swirly in the toilet because my life has no meaning


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

What do you think of those people with foot fetishes? Are you Pro-feet or Anti-stanky feet?

Secondly, are you a ticklish human being? Don't lie. Lying sends you to Florida.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

How do you see yourself in this vast universe of nothingness?


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

*I hope this works*



gopherinferno said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1TW5bKXfFr1












Would you say this is a fair representation of Arkansas?


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Also, can you or can you not, even?


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

iCod said:


> What do you think of those people with foot fetishes? Are you Pro-feet or Anti-stanky feet?
> 
> Secondly, are you a ticklish human being? Don't lie. Lying sends you to Florida.


I gave brief consideration to being a foot/hand model when I was younger. I don't have any issue with it. My feet are getting crusty though. Depression crustiness.

I am insanely ticklish. I will literally try to murder someone who tickles me. Seriously. Literally. Murder.



meepie said:


> How do you see yourself in this vast universe of nothingness?


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

RubixQ said:


> Would you say this is a fair representation of Arkansas?


yes

also












iCod said:


> Also, can you or can you not, even?


i can, but i just...._really_ don't want to


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

@gopherinferno here's a scenario for you

A foul stench and funny noises wake you up, turns out I'm pooping on your bed and eating tacos from taco bell. What do you do and what is your immediate reaction?


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> @gopherinferno here's a scenario for you
> 
> A foul stench and funny noises wake you up, turns out I'm pooping on your bed and eating tacos from taco bell. What do you do and what is your immediate reaction?


this is the push i need to finally wash the bedsheets. thank.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

gopherinferno said:


> this is the push i need to finally wash the bedsheets. thank.


Glad I could help


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

@gopherinferno where do you see yourself in the next five years?


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> @gopherinferno where do you see yourself in the next five years?


dead on the side of the rode, dorito dust all over my face, dressed like a human disco ball, holding a flag that says, "some regrets but at least i'm dead now"


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

do you have a favorite blanket? or stuffed animal? Did you wear Jnco's back in the day?


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

gopherinferno said:


> dead on the side of the rode, dorito dust all over my face, dressed like a human disco ball, holding a flag that says, "some regrets but at least i'm dead now"


That's both depressing and hilarious. Well at least your corpse won't go to waste, I'm sure the woodland critters will be greatful for such a magnificent feast.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Yajyklis10 said:


> do you have a favorite blanket? or stuffed animal? Did you wear Jnco's back in the day?


my favorite stuffed animal is the big plush pinkie pie pony that i've had for 8 years. she has been washed a total of one time. mmm she smells like various diseases. she wears underwear. i cut a hole in them for her tail. it looks really awkward when they come off in the bed.

no, i did not wear Jnco's. i had to google them. i've seen them a bit before, but.... that's some embarrassing emo kid/juggalo sh*t. yikes.


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> my favorite stuffed animal is the big plush pinkie pie pony that i've had for 8 years. she has been washed a total of one time. mmm she smells like various diseases. she wears underwear. i cut a hole in them for her tail. it looks really awkward when they come off in the bed.
> 
> no, i did not wear Jnco's. i had to google them. i've seen them a bit before, but.... that's some embarrassing emo kid/juggalo sh*t. yikes.


absolute favorite part of this is that she smells like various diseases, but really that you have her wearing underwear. That's so sweet.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> That's both depressing and hilarious. Well at least your corpse won't go to waste, I'm sure the woodland critters will be greatful for such a magnificent feast.


it's true, i'm delicious, ask any mosquito around



Yajyklis10 said:


> absolute favorite part of this is that she smells like various diseases, but really that you have her wearing underwear. That's so sweet.


well the thing is when i first got her 8 years ago, my friend got one with me. so we had to decorate them to tell them apart. her pony got its ears pierced. mine didn't go down the disease ridden party girl road....until much later. anyway i might literally die from separation anxiety if i ever lost it so if my enemies are reading this they have yet another weakness of mine to exploit.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

@gopherinferno is it odd that I wipe my butt standing up?


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> @gopherinferno is it odd that I wipe my butt standing up?


why would that be weird? that's how men do it.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

gopherinferno said:


> why would that be weird? that's how men do it.


A discussion I had with some coworkers tells me otherwise. Apparently most wipe sitting down :/

Btw when I'm bored I'll be bombarding this thread with weird *** questions k


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Rat poison or marshmallows?


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> A discussion I had with some coworkers tells me otherwise. Apparently most wipe sitting down :/
> 
> Btw when I'm bored I'll be bombarding this thread with weird *** questions k














estse said:


> Rat poison or marshmallows?


if you eat lucky charms it's basically both


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

@gopherinferno just how ******* is your town?


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> @gopherinferno just how ******* is your town?


the town i live in is not even that *******. there are a lot of latino people here and it's just down the road from a bigger town with a college. but there are trucks with huge confederate flags flying off the back and there are people that look like meth dealers or meth addicts walking on every street. it seems relatively wholesome.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Would you invest the time it takes to learn how to play an actual song on the kazoo?


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Would you invest the time it takes to learn how to play an actual song on the kazoo?


are you kidding i don't even invest the time it takes to let the oven fully preheat


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

top three negative adjectives that describe you?


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

gopherinferno said:


> the town i live in is not even that *******. there are a lot of latino people here and it's just down the road from a bigger town with a college. but there are trucks with huge confederate flags flying off the back and there are people that look like meth dealers or meth addicts walking on every street. it seems relatively wholesome.


Sounds lovely. This whole time I thought you lived in like joe dirt duck dynasties hillbilly country


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Sounds lovely. This whole time I thought you lived in joe dirt duck dynasties hillbilly country


i like to think of it as the kind of place that inspired one of the best shows of all time: my name is earl


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

gopherinferno said:


> i like to think of it as the kind of place that inspired one of the best shows of all time: my name is earl


Never got into that show, I thought it was pretty lame actually ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Never got into that show, I thought it was pretty lame actually ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

gopherinferno said:


> i like to think of it as the kind of place that inspired one of the best shows of all time: my name is earl


Lol. My roommate is from the city that King of the Hill is set in.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Cashel said:


> Lol. My roommate is from the city that King of the Hill is set in.


GO LONGHORNS









KotH is more accurate about life in the south than most live action shows. i'm not even kidding. my name is earl and raising hope are also hilarious and well written while being _painfully _accurate about life as a poor person in a southern/midwest town


----------



## Arda (Oct 2, 2015)

What do you think of having honey badgers for hands? Would you find it to be an improvement over your regular hands, or a hinderance?


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

gopherinferno said:


> GO LONGHORNS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yer darn tootin'


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Arda said:


> What do you think of having honey badgers for hands? Would you find it to be an improvement over your regular hands, or a hinderance?


i just want a moment of silence to appreciate that this is this person's very first post on this site

anyway i would be glad for all the money i could make from TV networks that like to exploit people with deformities and disabilities, but ultimately i would miss my little piggies


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Why?


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

visualkeirockstar said:


> Why?


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

What is this strange lump I just found???!


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Staticnz said:


> What is this strange lump I just found???!


the republican twin brother you ate in utero


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

@gopherinferno what did you eat for breakfast and can you mail me some chili cos I feel like being a douche to my butthole



gopherinferno said:


>


Ha I love you too


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

What's your aesthetic? Are you ready for Halloween?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Do you new a contract and/or insurance to garden at night in certain suburbs of international metropolises?


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Wouldn't be super symbolic if you captured a gopher from the wild and then it on fire?
(In other words, why did you pick gopherinferno as your username?)


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Barakiel said:


> What's your aesthetic?


lisa frank, clowns, 80s synthpop, glitter, neon


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

What is your favorite question in the world?
How are your world geography skills?
Have you ever skateboarded? If so, how often?
Have you ever lost your keys and hadn't been able to find them?
Do you use bar soap or shower gel (whatever it's called)? What does it smell like?
What color are the walls in your bedroom? What color(s) do you WISH were the walls in your bedroom?
Do you prefer sunlight or moonlight more?
When is the last time you needed a band-aid?
What did you last listen to while driving (if you drive...if not, just last thing you listened to overall)?
When is the last time you yawned? (Date AND time, please)


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

Have you ever taken someone's skype card before?


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

iCod said:


> Wouldn't be super symbolic if you captured a gopher from the wild and then it on fire?
> (In other words, why did you pick gopherinferno as your username?)


i'm not setting anything on fire. well, not on purpose. and i explained a little earlier than i just stole this username when i was watching someone play video games. someone on the PSN has this same name. i'll fight them, though. i'm obviously the one who is most worthy.



Evo1114 said:


> What is your favorite question in the world?
> How are your world geography skills?
> Have you ever skateboarded? If so, how often?
> Have you ever lost your keys and hadn't been able to find them?
> ...


favorite question in the world: "Would you like the rest of my fries?"

my world geography skills are better than average, but definitely not as good as they used to be. i can probably tell you the general area of most countries and whether or not they are phallic shaped.

i have never skateboarded. my boobs put me way too off balance.

i have never lost my keys, but i did leave them in my room one time in college, and i had to wake up the RA and she was grumpy as HELL about it. never had any issues with keys again. but i did lose my phone in a drug dealer's car a few years ago. equally detrimental.

i use herbal essences body wash. the orange kind. it smells like good.

my bedroom walls are tacky wooden/plywood panels. i wish each wall was a different color, one orange, one hot pink, one neon green, and one turquoise

i always prefer moonlight. the sun is my natural enemy. i get sunburned if i stand too close to the microwave tbh.

last time i needed a bandaid was when i reached into the kitchen drawer and cut my hand on the pizza slicer. it was gushing. a bit of a thrill, really.

the last thing i listened to while driving was probably like...carry on wayward son or don't fear the reaper or whatever classic rock song they play 500 times a day on oldies station. otherwise the last song i listened to was "i can't go for that" by hall and oates

the last time i yawned was this morning at 10:23. i was like a mighty roaring hamster.



Yajyklis10 said:


> Have you ever taken someone's skype card before?


no but i've committed plenty of similar sins



RadnessaurousRex said:


> @gopherinferno what did you eat for breakfast and can you mail me some chili cos I feel like being a douche to my butthole


your butthole is safe if i have anything to do with it. and i had buffalo wings for breakfast. and dinner. maybe _my_ butthole isn't safe...


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

If you had to fight one, would you fight an eagle or an alligator and why?

am i an a**hole for laughing at this?


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Idontgetit said:


> If you had to fight one, would you fight an eagle or an alligator and why?
> 
> am i an a**hole for laughing at this?


haha i laughed too. well actually i said, "OH SH*T!" out loud

and i guess i would fight an alligator because to fight an eagle is to betray this grEAT COUNTRY


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

If you try to fail, and succeed, which have you done ..?


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

karenw said:


> Would there be a male or female on here that you would be just friends with? I mean that you just think is cool.


i'm friends with several people on here. plenty more i would be friends with if i could talk to them more.



blue2 said:


> If you try to fail, and succeed, which have you done ..?


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

@gopherinferno save me some pork chops!


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> @gopherinferno save me some pork chops!


it's waaayyy to late for that, son


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

gopherinferno said:


> it's waaayyy to late for that, son


Geez thanks a lot, guess it's mcdonalds again :^/


----------



## SpaceCadet93 (Sep 30, 2015)

Is this site your secret therapy? It's becoming mine it's pretty cool knowing you're not alone. How is it living in America? It's expensive here that's for sure, Canada is nuts they are charging us way to much up here at least lol Rent where I live is like 900-1600 for a one or two bedroom.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Geez thanks a lot, guess it's mcdonalds again :^/














SpaceCadet93 said:


> Is this site your secret therapy? It's becoming mine it's pretty cool knowing you're not alone. How is it living in America? It's expensive here that's for sure, Canada is nuts they are charging us way to much up here at least lol Rent where I live is like 900-1600 for a one or two bedroom.


this site is something i do and i'm not sure how it even became what it is...but i'm glad it is. i've formed a lot of valuable friendships and i'm not sure how i would cope with my life right now without them or this site.

america sucks but i figure it sucks everywhere. i have no experience living anywhere else. i hear that Australians have upside down faces and that 80% of them are just kangaroos in disguise but i figure if they aren't hurting anybody we should let them be. rent where i live is 400 a month. i mean i'm surrounded by confederate flags but at least there's no gunfire.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

gopherinferno said:


>


And here I sit eating two mcdoubles and fries wondering why I'm always constipated and how I gained 15 pounds :^l


----------



## SpaceCadet93 (Sep 30, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> this site is something i do and i'm not sure how it even became what it is...but i'm glad it is. i've formed a lot of valuable friendships and i'm not sure how i would cope with my life right now without them or this site.
> 
> america sucks but i figure it sucks everywhere. i have no experience living anywhere else. i hear that Australians have upside down faces and that 80% of them are just kangaroos in disguise but i figure if they aren't hurting anybody we should let them be. rent where i live is 400 a month. i mean i'm surrounded by confederate flags but at least there's no gunfire.


I could see that I was a member on www.girlsaskguys.com where people ask all sort of odd yet intriguing questions, it was good fun for awhile. hopefully this one lasts longer.

Australians and South Africans have sexy voices I could listen to them talk all day. Ya Canada seems pretty boring but I lived in small towns most my life. 400 a month rent jeez sign me up my cousin is paying 1900 a month for a one bedroom in Toronto, Ontario. I heard its cheaper to live down there, that is until you get sick or something I guess.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Have you ever watched "Summer Heights High"?


----------



## SpaceCadet93 (Sep 30, 2015)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> And here I sit eating two mcdoubles and fries wondering why I'm always constipated and how I gained 15 pounds :^l


Lack of fiber in your diet. Mc nuggets are my weakness I ate some mc dons earlier myself, certainly not nutritious food to be eating all the time. I want a house made of mc nuggets lol The roof can be made of sweet and sour mmmmm


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

SpaceCadet93 said:


> Lack of fiber in your diet. Mc nuggets are my weakness I ate some mc dons earlier myself, certainly not nutritious food to be eating all the time. I want a house made of mc nuggets lol The roof can be made of sweet and sour mmmmm


I'm slowly killing myself but thanks for the info doc


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> And here I sit eating two mcdoubles and fries wondering why I'm always constipated and how I gained 15 pounds :^l


yo i literally lost 20 lbs while eating at mcdonald's at least twice a week. it's all about what you eat. don't cry to me. and my cooking isn't exactly heart healthy. i'm here to fatten everybody up.



SpaceCadet93 said:


> I could see that I was a member on www.girlsaskguys.com where people ask all sort of odd yet intriguing questions, it was good fun for awhile. hopefully this one lasts longer.
> 
> Australians and South Africans have sexy voices I could listen to them talk all day. Ya Canada seems pretty boring but I lived in small towns most my life. 400 a month rent jeez sign me up my cousin is paying 1900 a month for a one bedroom in Toronto, Ontario. I heard its cheaper to live down there, that is until you get sick or something I guess.


that site sounds like a nightmare tbh

am i the only person who sometimes gets like...stressed out when someone has a different accent from mine? it puts me on some kind of alert. "this person is obviously from a different place than me how will i communicate how will this work this is a dangerous situation for me oh god"

yeah it's cheaper to live in america and it's so much easier to die here. got cancer? haha not our problem, you work at walgreen's, your life isn't valuable.



AussiePea said:


> Have you ever watched "Summer Heights High"?


i have no idea what that is

have you ever watched a baby being born under a full moon?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

gopherinferno said:


> i have no idea what that is
> 
> have you ever watched a baby being born under a full moon?


It's a hilarious aussie show where a male actor plays the roles of various people within a school setting, including woman. It's amazing.

And yes i have, the contrast from the moon on a crowning baby head is a simple pleasure in life.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

gopherinferno said:


> yo i literally lost 20 lbs while eating at mcdonald's at least twice a week. it's all about what you eat. don't cry to me. and my cooking isn't exactly heart healthy. i'm here to fatten everybody up.


Yeah I know. My diet currently consist mostly of ****ty fast food and junk food along with coca cola. On that super duper sad potato as **** time

Me pretty much half the time vv


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

How did you come up with such a cool username?


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

AussiePea said:


> It's a hilarious aussie show where a male actor plays the roles of various people within a school setting, including woman. It's amazing.
> 
> And yes i have, the contrast from the moon on a crowning baby head is a simple pleasure in life.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> the town i live in is not even that *******. there are a lot of latino people here and it's just down the road from a bigger town with a college. but there are trucks with huge confederate flags flying off the back and there are people that look like meth dealers or meth addicts walking on every street. it seems relatively wholesome.


oh yeah, that town...


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Baldy Nohairs said:


> oh yeah, that town...


shut up you don't KNOW


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

@gopherinferno can you draw me like one of your french girls?


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> @gopherinferno can you draw me like one of your french girl?


i could make a sim of you and try to give it sexy poses

i could make sims of ALL OF YOU and then set them on FIRE


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

If you had to take one of these pills, which would it be?












> Red Pill may cause side effects, but many people have no, or minor, side effects. Check with your pet gold fish if any of these most COMMON side effects persist or become bothersome:
> 
> Constipation; dizziness; drowsiness; fatigue; inability to cease bowling perfect games; headache; increased sweating; physical attraction exclusively to horse jockeys; light-headedness; extreme forehead growth; loss of appetite; nausea; sore throat or flu-like symptoms; stomach pain or upset; tiredness; vomiting; poopy pants; weakness.
> 
> ...





> Blue Pill automatically comes with: Dolphin AIDS, chronic pregnancy, and a ham sandwich with a lit birthday candle on top


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Who was the last fictional character who made you cry?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

If you had to live the rest of your life as a walrus, how would you feel about it?


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

gopherinferno said:


> i could make a sim of you and try to give it sexy poses


Yes, make me beautiful and post it here



gopherinferno said:


> i could make sims of ALL OF YOU and then set them on FIRE


Calm down Aribeth!


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Robot the Human said:


> If you had to take one of these pills, which would it be?


nah man nah i'm too high for this

i need a valium or else get those pills outta my face



Barakiel said:


> Who was the last fictional character who made you cry?


i have no idea. i cry a lot, though, so it's hard to keep up.



WillYouStopDave said:


> If you had to live the rest of your life as a walrus, how would you feel about it?


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

@gopherinferno how do you feel about taco tuesdays and do you like cold pizza?


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> @gopherinferno how do you feel about taco tuesdays and do you like cold pizza?


i approve and all pizza is sexy


----------



## theotherone (Sep 1, 2015)

why do i think you're the funniest chick on SAS?

Answer: because u r  atleast to me. lolz


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

theotherone said:


> why do i think you're the funniest chick on SAS?
> 
> Answer: because u r  atleast to me. lolz


i'm glad you answered that for me bc that coulda been awkward


----------



## theotherone (Sep 1, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> i'm glad you answered that for me bc that coulda been awkward


ya lol

what i'm saying is it's nice that u have a sense of humor, most chicks here... i'm not sure if they do, none of their posts have made me laugh LOL but yours do. :]


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

theotherone said:


> ya lol
> 
> what i'm saying is it's nice that u have a sense of humor, most chicks here... i'm not sure if they do, none of their posts have made me laugh LOL but yours do. :]


ok but are there dudes on here just making you lol like a spastic beast all the time? naahhh


----------



## theotherone (Sep 1, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> ok but are there dudes on here just making you lol like a spastic beast all the time? naahhh


nah not really lol. i was just trying to compliment u

but it turns out it's not working because u don't even know me i guess XD


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

theotherone said:


> nah not really lol. i was just trying to compliment u
> 
> but it turns out it's not working because u don't even know me i guess XD


welll that's really just how i react when people tell me i'm a "funny girl" or "funny for a girl." i'm just like...nah i'm a funny person, leave the girl part out of it 

but you are right i have literally no idea who you are. BUT TELL ME. u seem spunky.


----------



## SoSicaLiu (Oct 9, 2015)

If sandwiches weren't invented how would we eat sandwiches?


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

@gopherinferno when are we going to buffalo wild wings?


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

SoSicaLiu said:


> If sandwiches weren't invented how would we eat sandwiches?


fuuu man idk in schrodinger's deli?



RadnessaurousRex said:


> @gopherinferno when are we going to buffalo wild wings?


never. screw that place. no sports bars. ever. gross. their wings aren't even THAT GOOD


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

Why do you fight?

Also, will you marry me?


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Wizard Lizard said:


> Why do you fight?
> 
> Also, will you marry me?


why do i fight what? if you mean heart disease, you are ill-informed. i'm letting that sh*t walk all over me

i can put you on the list but i have a lot of people i'd be obliged to marry before i could get to you sorry


----------



## livetolovetolive (Jun 11, 2015)

Does being candid require any effort on your part now, or ever before (were you always so 'free' to speak/type)?

How has dropping religion changed your personality?

Would you say you have a high or low selfesteem?

Are you happy with yourself?


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> why do i fight what? if you mean heart disease, you are ill-informed. i'm letting that sh*t walk all over me
> 
> i can put you on the list but i have a lot of people i'd be obliged to marry before i could get to you sorry


That's okay, I can wait.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

@gopherinferno I ate some really bad mexican food and now my buttholes like a raging volcananic saxophone and I can't stop farting. What on heavens earth do I do!


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

livetolovetolive said:


> Does being candid require any effort on your part now, or ever before (were you always so 'free' to speak/type)?
> 
> How has dropping religion changed your personality?
> 
> ...


i assume you're talking about how i come across on this site and not in general in life. it seems pretty natural and easy for me now, but no, it wasn't always like this. i used to be pretty stiff and always overthink what i said. but then i went through a bunch of traumas and had to force myself to find a will to live and not hate myself so i decided to just be open to everyone and be painfully honest about everything and it's one of the best things i've ever done

dropping my religion didn't really change my personality at first. but while i was a JW i think it made me even more socially isolated and judgmental. i had to un-learn a lot of prejudices, which made me less of an ignorant stuck up **** tbh

i think i have spastic self esteem. i either think i'm the baddest b*tch that ever lived or i want to drown myself in a vat of hot cheese.

i'm not at all happy with myself. i'm a disappointing disaster and i need to get my sh*t together lol. i guess i'm somewhat satisfied with some fairly recently acquired wisdom, but i'm still not really able to apply it in a way that matters to anyone



Wizard Lizard said:


> That's okay, I can wait.


pfft ur gonna be waitin a long *** time i hope ur phone is charged



RadnessaurousRex said:


> @gopherinferno I ate some really bad mexican food and now my buttholes like a raging volcananic saxophone and I can't stop farting. What on heavens earth do I do!


can u plz stop talkin about your butthole all the time


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

gopherinferno said:


> can u plz stop talkin about your butthole all the time


Lol I was wondering when you'd say that


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Lol I was wondering when you'd say that


you're not even the first person i've had to say those words to


----------



## livetolovetolive (Jun 11, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> i assume you're talking about how i come across on this site and not in general in life. it seems pretty natural and easy for me now, but no, it wasn't always like this. i used to be pretty stiff and always overthink what i said. but then i went through a bunch of traumas and had to force myself to find a will to live and not hate myself so i decided to just be open to everyone and be painfully honest about everything and it's one of the best things i've ever done
> 
> dropping my religion didn't really change my personality at first. but while i was a JW i think it made me even more socially isolated and judgmental. i had to un-learn a lot of prejudices, which made me less of an ignorant stuck up **** tbh
> 
> ...


That is really cool. All of it.

Being openly honest is so damn liberating. Such a load off the shoulders. I am working on this, but sometimes I still get trapped in the "I have to appear this way because I will appear bad" mode of communication. It all comes down to self-worth for me too. I don't feel worthy of simply being me because me is worthless.

I guess it comes to a point where you basically have to say "**** it, this is me world, like it or not" and build your self-esteem up from there.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

gopherinferno said:


> you're not even the first person i've had to say those words to


What can I say, my butthole lives a fascinating life dude

New question!!!

Did y'all beat metal gear solid 5 yet? What'd you think? Don't spoil it tho cos I haven't beat it yet. Im at like mission 35 on second chapter


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

livetolovetolive said:


> That is really cool. All of it.
> 
> Being openly honest is so damn liberating. Such a load off the shoulders. I am working on this, but sometimes I still get trapped in the "I have to appear this way because I will appear bad" mode of communication. It all comes down to self-worth for me too. I don't feel worthy of simply being me because me is worthless.
> 
> I guess it comes to a point where you basically have to say "**** it, this is me world, like it or not" and build your self-esteem up from there.














RadnessaurousRex said:


> What can I say, my butthole lives a fascinating life dude
> 
> New question!!!
> 
> Did y'all beat metal gear solid 5 yet? What'd you think? Don't spoil it tho cos I haven't beat it yet. Im at like mission 35 on second chapter


yeah it was a disappointment. so incomplete. but i guess like the weird postmodern themes of all the games, that's maybe part of the point? like...the "phantom" feeling of incompleteness? idk. whatever. i'm just disappointed in how underwhelming and not spunky ocelot was.

also i really need to know if it's just me bc every time i heard this music






i kept expecting this song






it sounds SO SIMILAR AHHH


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> apparently i can do this so, yeah, do it


What would you do if you were attacked by mimes?


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

lonerroom said:


> What would you do if you were attacked by mimes?


mimes wouldn't attack me. i am a huge advocate of mimes. i dressed like one for halloween a few years ago to raise mime awareness.


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

What is your most embarrassing google search?

Bonus: How many fingers am I holding up?


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Robot the Human said:


> What is your most embarrassing google search?
> 
> Bonus: How many fingers am I holding up?


probably porn

but i guess i'll say "why is my poop neon green?"

and you could only conceivably be holding up 9 fingers assuming you have to be using at least one to type, but i could be wrong and also i dont care at all


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Have you ever considered dating @radnessauressRex?

I know you two are hot for each other now come on. I could cut the sexual tension with a knife.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

don said:


> Have you ever considered dating @radnessaurusRex? I know you two are hot for each other now come on. I could cut the sexual tension with a knife.


ew dad you are so embarassing

and i only have eyes for @bad baby


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

gopherinferno said:


> *ew dad you are so embarassing*
> 
> and i only have eyes for @bad baby


Yeah, I know. People do say that.


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

gopherinferno said:


> probably porn
> 
> but i guess i'll say "why is my poop neon green?"
> 
> and you could only conceivably be holding up 9 fingers assuming you have to be using at least one to type, but i could be wrong and also i dont care at all


It was honestly 8. Hey, I was being honest yet you lied by saying you didn't care. You answering = secretly you cared. You seem to be resisting my questions. I can take a hint.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

don said:


> Yeah, I know. People do say that.


well better to be an embarrassing dad than an absentee dad amirite people?












Robot the Human said:


> It was honestly 8. Hey, I was being honest yet you lied by saying you didn't care. You answering = secretly you cared. You seem to be resisting my questions. I can take a hint.


get out of here with your tricky words, sorceress


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

don said:


> Have you ever considered dating @radnessauressRex?
> 
> I know you two are hot for each other now come on. I could cut the sexual tension with a knife.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

RadnessaurousRex said:


>


i mean not to be rude but ....yikes


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

gopherinferno said:


> i mean not to be rude but ....yikes


Yeah and this is like so awkward now :/

That was like the most randomest question yet lol. My goodness tho, is that what people think!


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

gopherinferno said:


> ew dad you are so embarassing
> 
> and i only have eyes for @bad baby


well gurl


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Yeah and this is like so awkward now :/
> *
> That was like the most randomest question yet lol. My goodness tho, is that what people think*!


You see? This is what happens when they let people my age onto forums. 

Sorry you two - you're both so adorable I could just eat you. (see, embarassing again)

It's what I do - better get used to it.  Parents are just born to be embarassing, and I've had lots of practice.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

bad baby said:


> well gurl


:haha


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

bad baby said:


> well gurl














don said:


> You see? This is what happens when they let people my age onto forums.
> 
> Sorry you two - you're both so adorable I could just eat you. (see, embarassing again)
> 
> It's what I do - better get used to it.  Parents are just born to be embarassing, and I've had lots of practice.


well it's true i am very cute. i'm not sure about radness but he dresses like a little kid on halloween so i guess that's cute.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

gopherinferno said:


>


guess i'll have to make do with one of these then:










but it's ok girl i'm not in it for the money. we can live under a bridge and go dumpster diving together happily ever after. #truelove<3


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

bad baby said:


> guess i'll have to make do with one of these then:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_~~oooohhh heaven is a place on earth~~~_


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

gopherinferno said:


> _~~oooohhh heaven is a place on earth~~~_


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Where's your favourite part of Arkansas?
Who's the girl pointing in your avatar, and what's she pointing at?


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

do girls ever have to pull out their nose hairs?


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

@gopherinferno who's your favorite pokemon besides Ratatat?


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

SD92 said:


> Where's your favourite part of Arkansas?
> Who's the girl pointing in your avatar, and what's she pointing at?


Eureka Springs is pretty amazing. 10/10 would let someone pay for me to have fun there again

That's Louise from Bob's Burgers. She's one of my role models.



Surly Wurly said:


> do girls ever have to pull out their nose hairs?


nah. sometimes chin hairs, though.



RadnessaurousRex said:


> @gopherinferno who's your favorite pokemon besides Ratatat?


why the hell would you think i gave a damn about ratatta? i leave that to my lil buddy youngster joey. youngster joey was so psyched about his ratatta all the time and i was like...good for you, man, good for you, i like to see that kind of enthusiasm for stuff. i feel like maybe youngster joey on here is @Ignopius but who knows

anyway i'm all about jigglypuff and wigglytuff. that was my avatar here for like 5 years.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

*hope i don't regret asking this*

If you had the chance to create a human centipede, which three people would you use?


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Barakiel said:


> If you had the chance to create a human centipede, which three people would you use?


prolly just a couple rapists and donald trump

it guess it changes with the times depending on who we all hate


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Are you....

*JOHHNN CENAAAA!!!!

*?


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> nah. sometimes chin hairs, though.


gawd even dudes dont have to do that, women must have that Hag dna


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

Do you have a bit*hy resting face?


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

gopherinferno said:


> why the hell would you think i gave a damn about ratatta? i leave that to my lil buddy youngster joey. youngster joey was so psyched about his ratatta all the time and i was like...good for you, man, good for you, i like to see that kind of enthusiasm for stuff. i feel like maybe youngster joey on here is @Ignopius but who knows
> 
> anyway i'm all about jigglypuff and wigglytuff. that was my avatar here for like 5 years.


I was kinda expecting you to say Jynx. And I spelled ratatta wrong (Ratatats a band) :/

Dude I think I remember seeing you now like way way back in the day.

Oh and this might be what you were looking for, was gonna link it but you ditched me. How rude

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f31/describe-a-saser-and-others-guess-him-her-1617194/


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

what is your favourite neon colour?


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

iCod said:


> Are you....
> 
> *JOHHNN CENAAAA!!!!
> 
> *?


you come into my house ...



dune87 said:


> Do you have a bit*hy resting face?


the b*tchiest.... even when i try to smile i still look mean or sad. years ago i took all these colorful happy pictures with ponies and rainbows but i still looked like i was waiting in line at the bank or something



Persephone The Dread said:


> what is your favourite neon colour?


probably green but i love all my children equally so don't tell the others



RadnessaurousRex said:


> I was kinda expecting you to say Jynx. And I spelled ratatta wrong (Ratatats a band) :/
> 
> Dude I think I remember seeing you now like way way back in the day.
> 
> ...


wow well why didn't you say hi. rude. typical normie.

and that thread was anti-climactic. very disappointing. i wish there was a thread where people could consent to having really childish insult contests. but i think that's what the entirety of reddit and 4chan are for so...whatev


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Do you have any problematic faves?


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Barakiel said:


> Do you have any problematic faves?


i'm sure everything i like is offensive to someone but i don't really give a crap.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

@gopherinferno can you sing me a lullaby in Spanish via vocarro 



gopherinferno said:


> and that thread was anti-climactic. very disappointing. i wish there was a thread where people could consent to having really childish insult contests. but i think that's what the entirety of reddit and 4chan are for so...whatev


Yeah, but once he comes back hopefully we can continue to insult each other. It'll be great


----------



## theotherone (Sep 1, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> i'm sure everything i like is offensive to someone but i don't really give a crap.


me too LOL... so i get that..


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> @gopherinferno can you sing me a lullaby in Spanish via vocarro
> 
> Yeah, but once he comes back hopefully we can continue to insult each other. It'll be great


se me olvide casi toda espanol y entonces tome todas los drogas de todos modos y porque quieres eschuchar a papa llorando triste?. me detesto mi vida~~~~

yeah this is a disaster idk i can't sing or speak spanish for crap so

and i'm not condining these fights per se i just like to watch them. it's a guilty pleasure.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

gopherinferno said:


> se me olvide casi toda espanol y entonces tome todas los drogas de todos modos y porque quieres eschuchar a papa llorando triste?. me detesto mi vida~~~~
> 
> yeah this is a disaster idk i can't sing or speak spanish for crap so
> 
> and i'm not condining these fights per se i just like to watch them. it's a guilty pleasure.


If you typed that yourself without cheating, I'm impressed lol. Now sing it in vocaroo!!! Do it! you got this, I have more faith in you then god

-----New question-----
@gopherinferno what made you want to join sas and where the hell were you between 2009-2015?


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> If you typed that yourself without cheating, I'm impressed lol. Now sing it in vocaroo!!! Do it! you got this, I have more faith in you then god
> 
> -----New question-----
> 
> @gopherinferno what made you want to join sas and where the hell were you between 2009-2015?


i don't think you believe in god so that's not really an encouragement now is it

also it's _than_ god, not then. i like my grammatically incorrect sentences to at least use the correct forms of words. misspell and misuse on your OWN terms, not society's!

i joined because i was lonely and looking for places to complain about my life. why does anyone join?

and 2010-2014ish roughly i was just high. i was high the whole time. that's where i was. super high. being really social. but mostly being high.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

gopherinferno said:


> i don't think you believe in god so that's not really an encouragement now is it


Good point actually.



gopherinferno said:


> also it's _than_ god, not then. i like my grammatically incorrect sentences to at least use the correct forms of words. misspell and misuse on your OWN terms, not society's!


I am not sorry.



gopherinferno said:


> i joined because i was lonely and looking for places to complain about my life. why does anyone join?
> 
> and 2010-2014ish roughly i was just high. i was high the whole time. that's where i was. super high. being really social. but mostly being high.


Can't say I've seen you complain. Also are you high right now? Lastly, is your personality on here the same offline?


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Good point actually.
> 
> I am not sorry.
> 
> Can't say I've seen you complain. Also are you high right now? Lastly, is your personality on here the same offline?


complain about what? and yes i'm high rn but it's just weed. those years were all the other kinds of high. yikes.

if i'm comfortable with people i am pretty much exactly like this as well as can be translated onto a human being. probably less sassy sounding and animated and probably more monotone and resting b*tch face but whatev


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

gopherinferno said:


> complain about what? and yes i'm high rn but it's just weed. those years were all the other kinds of high. yikes.
> 
> if i'm comfortable with people i am pretty much exactly like this as well as can be translated onto a human being. probably less sassy sounding and animated and probably more monotone and resting b*tch face but whatev


You know, complain about stuff. Anyways my momma always told me drugs are bad.

Ha I'm kinda the same too, if I'm comfy I'm the same person offline minus a ***** face and monotone voice of course.

Alright I'm pretty much running out of **** to ask and annoy you with


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> You know, complain about stuff. Anyways my momma always told me drugs are bad.
> 
> Ha I'm kinda the same too, if I'm comfy I'm the same person offline minus a ***** face and monotone voice of course.
> 
> Alright I'm pretty much running out of **** to ask and annoy you with


oh no does this mean we're breaking up


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

gopherinferno said:


> oh no does this mean we're breaking up


I'm sorry Audrey but I think it's time we should start seeing other people.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> I'm sorry Audrey but I think it's time we should start seeing other people.


well damn it's time to pull out my binders of men again


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

can you describe in graphic detail the various dance moves you would utilize on this tune?


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

gopherinferno said:


> well damn it's time to pull out my binders of men again


ahem *clears throat*


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

bad baby said:


> ahem *clears throat*


don't you know that our love is forbidden


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

Sorry if these have been asked before...

- Do you think drugs should be legalized? Or only some of them (which ones)?

- What was your favorite drug?

- What are your views on the JW church? I mean what's your attitude now towards your former religion (hate it, resent it, just not relevant anymore)?


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

gopherinferno said:


> don't you know that our love is forbidden


just like twilight babe, the greatest love story of our time


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

kesker said:


> can you describe in graphic detail the various dance moves you would utilize on this tune?


i would just twerk all 3 minutes and 53 seconds



JohnDoe26 said:


> Sorry if these have been asked before...
> 
> - Do you think drugs should be legalized? Or only some of them (which ones)?
> 
> ...


drugs should definitely not be legalized. it's bad enough alcohol is lega...that stuff is evil. but i think weed, alcohol, and maybe kava and a few other gaba things like gabapentin should be legal but strictly regulated. i think there should be reforms on the laws about drugs, especially possession.

shrooms was my favorite. i'm not going to advocate them but they always worked wonders for my mental health and the effects lasted if i knew it was a result of the realizations and not the drug.

JWs are like the bully i had in high school but i made my peace with all the grief i got from them and now i just nod at them grudgingly when i see them at the grocery store


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

gopherinferno said:


> well damn it's time to pull out my binders of men again


I changed my mind!!!!










Will you take me back?

---New question---

What are you most afraid of and why does chicken taste so damn good?


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

Why can I think of no interesting questions for anyone?


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> I changed my mind!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...












panic attacks and spiders and large groups of young men in secluded public places

because you touch yourself at night



Staticnz said:


> Why can I think of no interesting questions for anyone?


also probably because you touch yourself at night


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Staticnz said:


> Why can I think of no interesting questions for anyone?


Because you engage in the act of touching yourself at night.

Edit: ****s sake gopher beat me to it.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

iCod said:


> Because you engage in the act of touching yourself at night.
> 
> Edit: ****s sake gopher beat me to it.


serves you right for bringing that john cena nonsense in here


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> serves you right for bringing that john cena nonsense in here


Hey, but that's who you are, right? I have finally exposed you, gopher inferno. No longer shall you hidr behind the avatar of your SAS profile. We all know now that you're the celebrity, John Cena, also popular meme lord.

Isnt this your cum face, gopher?


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

iCod said:


> Hey, but that's who you are, right? I have finally exposed you, gopher inferno. No longer shall you hidr behind the avatar of your SAS profile. We all know now that you're the celebrity, John Cena, also popular meme lord.
> 
> Isnt this your cum face, gopher?












if i'm john cena why am i poor

i'm really glad that picture didn't load

wait i take it back. a john cena joke finally made me laugh


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

While we're on the topic of cum faces....

What's your honest opinion on that surly wurly guy? To me he seems like a handsome lot. I would totally take my stick and whack him in the face with it. That's right, my wooden stick. Fresh out of the forest.

How bout you?

Now for some more serious questions.
1) what is your height in miles?
2) How high have you been in your whole life?
3) If you were the dictator of the world, what would you do first?
4) if you had the chance to bring world peace to the planet....would you do it?
5) if you didn't have SA, on average, how many men would you.sleep with weekly?
6) have you ever killed a man? 
7) Do you want to be a serial killer like Dexter?
8.) What's your opinion of the fiscal.monetary policy of trade between India and Australia?
9) Did you go the college? If yes, how many brownies did you have?
10)/If given the chance, would you live on Uranus?


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

gopherinferno said:


> also probably because you touch yourself at night


That s*&t went 1000000000000000000% OVER MY HEAD.

:serious:


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

gopherinferno said:


> panic attacks and spiders and large groups of young men in secluded public places


Spiders terrify the jesus out of me too so you ain't the only one



gopherinferno said:


> because you touch yourself at night


If I fap more often will everything taste better then? :0



gopherinferno said:


>














iCod said:


> Isnt this your cum face, gopher?


I'm curious what this image is lol


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

iCod said:


> While we're on the topic of cum faces....
> 
> What's your honest opinion on that surly wurly guy? To me he seems like a handsome lot. I would totally take my stick and whack him in the face with it. That's right, my wooden stick. Fresh out of the forest.
> 
> How bout you?


i'm confused as to why you're referring to him as a handsome lot? a lot of what? i mean...other than poll options

anyway i think he's basically like some really manly looking unicorn



iCod said:


> Now for some more serious questions.
> 1) what is your height in miles?
> 2) How high have you been in your whole life?
> 3) If you were the dictator of the world, what would you do first?
> ...


1. i don't answer math questions

2. i assume you mean what's the highest i've ever been? so i guess it's any time i've done disassociates. imagine being on the phone having a conversation with two people at once but you don't even know which one is real. that freaks people out.

3. i would probably have to go have a nervous poop bc that is a stressful thing

4. nah because i bet peace on our world would come at the cost of destroying 88 other planets full of fluffy kitten creatures and i'd have the sole burden of being the only one who knows what price the peace came at

5.









6. not physically or legally

7. no it's too much work and too messy but i'd like to maybe pick someone out to be murdered

8. you know i thought about actually doing some research on this and answering with some super smart detail filled answer but that kind of humor is too subtle and it's beyond my lazy reach. so pass.

9. Yeah. I think I had a lot more frappucinos from starbucks while i was in college but i'm sure i had a lot of brownies. like at least 50 brownies in the course of 5 years. that's 10 brownies a year. seems like a small amount when you think about it. but i guess i had lots of other desserts to get to. oh my god i want a brownie so bad now

10. i mean i live in arkansas it's basically an anus already so idk whatever


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> i'm confused as to why you're referring to him as a handsome lot? a lot of what? i mean...other than poll options
> 
> *anyway i think he's basically like some really manly looking unicorn
> *


theres only one accolade higher than this. its the award they gave to gopher for coming up with this amazing accolade. and im not even gonna make a joke about being honored to come second after her


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Do you believe there can be something profound about psychedelic experiences? or do some people just need to take a break from that stuff? :con

have you ever had a sugardaddio?


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Would you make sweet love to Norman Reedus?


----------



## Eyesxsewnxopen (Mar 5, 2013)

I want you to explain how Spongebob Squarepants seemed to be the only fry cook at the Krusty Krab. Everything in this underwater world we know as Bikini Bottom is pretty westernized in terms of its customs and general rules. so do they not have labor laws? Spongebob should only be working 40 hours a week because we all know that Mr. Krabs would never give Spongebob any overtime. So we can only assume that he has 2 days off. Being the only restaurant in Bikini Bottom would warrant it being open at least 6 days a week and that is far too many hours for Spongebob to be constantly working there. So who is the other fry cook?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

1. If someone tried to give you a live possum as a gift, would you take it?

2. If no, how would you go about saying "no thanks"?


----------



## LeafPiano (Oct 21, 2015)

Which cartoon is your profile picture from?


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

why


----------



## longtimenolove (Oct 21, 2015)

What is the best scary movie on Netflix right now? Please answer me!!!


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Barakiel said:


> Do you believe there can be something profound about psychedelic experiences? or do some people just need to take a break from that stuff? :con
> 
> have you ever had a sugardaddio?


of course. psychedelic experiences can change you. or help you be in a better mindset to accept the changes you need to make. but it's not something to do over and over again. i did shrooms like 15 times one summer. overkiiiill

not really. never felt like it. just felt like living with someone who made me guilty.



RestlessNative said:


> Would you make sweet love to Norman Reedus?


i mean who wouldn't?



Eyesxsewnxopen said:


> I want you to explain how Spongebob Squarepants seemed to be the only fry cook at the Krusty Krab. Everything in this underwater world we know as Bikini Bottom is pretty westernized in terms of its customs and general rules. so do they not have labor laws? Spongebob should only be working 40 hours a week because we all know that Mr. Krabs would never give Spongebob any overtime. So we can only assume that he has 2 days off. Being the only restaurant in Bikini Bottom would warrant it being open at least 6 days a week and that is far too many hours for Spongebob to be constantly working there. So who is the other fry cook?














WillYouStopDave said:


> 1. If someone tried to give you a live possum as a gift, would you take it?
> 
> 2. If no, how would you go about saying "no thanks"?


i would consider it bc what if there was money in the possum? also what if i need to save this possum from evil people who would make it eat money?



LeafPiano said:


> Which cartoon is your profile picture from?


bob's burgers



Barakiel said:


> why


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

longtimenolove said:


> What is the best scary movie on Netflix right now? Please answer me!!!


just watch any stand-up comedy special with a one star rating


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Where have you been?


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Come back gophs!

I'm not done asking you stupid sh*t!!!


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

i texted her a couple days ago, donnno where she is


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)




----------

